# Grilled Cheese month/day



## sw2geeks (Apr 11, 2013)

In honor of grilled cheese month and Friday being grilled cheese day, I made a Bacon & Jalapeno Grilled Cheese Sandwich loosely based on jalapeno poppers.

Here are some picks.































Here is a link to more pics and some grilled cheese tips.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/04/10/779601/weekend-chef-bacon-jalapeno-grilled.html


----------



## don (Apr 11, 2013)

The last shot is fantastic. Great combination of flavors with cheddar, bacon and jalapenos.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 11, 2013)

can't view any of the pix, even the link is broken on my computer =(


----------



## ecchef (Apr 11, 2013)

That looks yummy!
Hmmm...I have some tallegio & pancetta in the reefer...:scratchhead:


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dang, now I have to get up again and start some bread dough... Looks great!

Stefan


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 11, 2013)

there you go. made me pretty darn hungry. i might as well make some now. lol.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 11, 2013)

I heart grilled cheese.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mmmmmm . . . some spicy, heart stopping goodness right there. :hungry:


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 11, 2013)

On my night shifts i always bring my panini press and we do sammiches. Sometimes it doesn't work depending on patients but it's nice to look forward to. Love sammiches. Gonna do that jalapeño one someday too, looks tasty.


----------



## cnochef (Apr 11, 2013)

I make my "Popper" grilled cheese with breaded and fried jalapenos, sourdough bread schmeared with cream cheese and aged cheddar. Just a different version of what your delicious sandwich accomplishes.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh man... I I ow what I'm makin for lunch today.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 11, 2013)

damn. i am doing one soon!!

sourdough and Gruyere for me!!


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 11, 2013)

Sourdough, Talleggio, Fig Jam, Honeycrisp Apple, Arugula. I'll be honest and say I don't care for it but it sells to the ladies.


----------



## panda (Apr 11, 2013)

this is the best thread! 

i like fontina and pepperjack on brioche

brie & craisins on honey wheat

smoked cheddar & soft cooked bacon on potato bread


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 11, 2013)

For lunch I did avacodo, smoked Gouda, strawberry jam on my ciabattas or myself and another cook. Was surprisingly good


----------



## labor of love (Apr 11, 2013)

man i appreciate a good sear on a grilled cheese when i see one! Looking good sw2geeks! personally i like to keep my grilled cheeses simple with either a chedder variety or some cheapo processed slices, multigrain or sourdough and plenty of butter.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2013)

Smoked eel, greenback bacon, gruyere, onion jam, great tomato and honeycup mustard... ... on a brioche burger bun.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2013)

^^^ ...and of course it's all about the gruyere.


----------



## panda (Apr 12, 2013)

i could go for nacho cheese on pretzel bun right now and a pint of goose island sofie


----------



## SameGuy (Apr 12, 2013)

Aged Vermont cheddar, Granny Smith (or Pink Lady) apple, real smoked turkey breast, and good mayo. Choose your bread, it's as good on PF toast bread as it is on sourdough or whole wheat.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 12, 2013)

Great ideas for such a 'simple' classic. One of my favorite basic ones is just gryuere with caramelized onions and a bit of fresh herbs (thyme, sage etc), maybe a few very thin slices of tomato on there also. The more decadent favorite: a good blue cheese, slices of pears poached in white wine, and some truffle honey 

Stefan


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2013)

Great thread, I will probably be eating a grilled cheese of some sort for dinner. Oh, and I am going to use my new Lodge griddle to cook it.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 12, 2013)

I watching while eating a grill cheese with Parma cotto ham, Colby Jack and Prince La Fontaine triple cream. I wouldn't mind swapping a half.


----------



## cnochef (Apr 12, 2013)

Tonight's dinner is Tuscan tomato bread soup accompanied with grilled 5 year old cheddar on sourdough
.


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 13, 2013)

Judged a concessions food contest at Texas Motor Speedway this morning for NASCAR weekend. One of the finalist had fried cheese on a stick that tasted just like a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------

